# Merry Christmas / Feliz Navidad



## thedaras (8 Dec 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6pMO9ZUIWM
This should cheer ye up


----------



## ney001 (9 Dec 2011)

thedaras said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6pMO9ZUIWM
> This should cheer ye up



It kinda cheers me up..... at least at the end of it I know i won't have to listen to it again!  

sorry thedaras


----------



## thedaras (9 Dec 2011)

LOl..I know,but the little girl is so cute.and I cant get "Feliz Navidad" out of my head now!!


----------



## Marion (11 Dec 2011)

Rosie and Sophia Grace on a shopping spree. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33gJ38nM7Q4

Marion


----------



## horusd (11 Dec 2011)

I refuse to thank you for that damn song thedaras, it was s...er crap....!!


----------



## thedaras (11 Dec 2011)

Haha horused..head wrecking isnt it..
Feliz Navidad..


----------

